# DC3 / C47 photo thread



## Geedee (Mar 26, 2009)

.


----------



## rochie (Mar 26, 2009)

great pics of a legend of the skies Gary i'll stick the couple i've got as soon as i can (not as good as yours though)


----------



## HoHun (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Geedee,

Awesome pictures!

Since I can't compete with your great DC-3 shots, here some of a DC-2! 

Regards,

Henning


----------



## HoHun (Mar 26, 2009)

And here a Lisunov Li-2!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 26, 2009)

Cool thread Gary. Excellent photos too! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 26, 2009)

Awesome idea Gary and some cracka shots guys 8)

Thought I'd re post my favourite Dak shot taken by a good mate of mine


----------



## A4K (Mar 27, 2009)

Beautiful shots guys!!!!! I do love the Dak...!!!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 27, 2009)

Great stuff, guys!  Here are a few of mine.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 27, 2009)

Great shots guys! 

Here are some of the BBMF's DC3 taken at Leuchars in 2006 with my old point and shoot (they didn't turn up last because of weather). They are a bit grainy but the best I have.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2009)

Great shots of a wondefful old lady of the skies. Let's hope the Dak is still around after another 70 years.


----------



## cooltouch (Mar 28, 2009)

IIRC, this aircraft has been in continuous service longer than any other, yes? What a great ol' bird.

Best,

Michael


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 28, 2009)

Heres four pics from Chino 2008


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 28, 2009)

DC3's and C47's were the skydiving workhorses till the early 80's!

And yes, the guy on the left is me.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Mar 28, 2009)

the office


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 28, 2009)

Here are a few shots of some waiting to be restored near me.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 29, 2009)

Is that the Basler collection, Paul?


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 29, 2009)

evangilder said:


> Is that the Basler collection, Paul?



Yep, I took those a few years ago. Some may be gone and others added. I was going to go out there today and see if I could get some updated shots but its a blizzard out again today.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 29, 2009)

Seems a pretty active place. I am on the Ruud Leuw mailing list and it seems that there is very often a mention of a Basler, or former Basler bird. I will post a new one to the scene this afternoon. It showed up yesterday at Riverside and is a new restoration.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 29, 2009)

evangilder said:


> Seems a pretty active place. I am on the Ruud Leuw mailing list and it seems that there is very often a mention of a Basler, or former Basler bird. I will post a new one to the scene this afternoon. It showed up yesterday at Riverside and is a new restoration.



Very cool, I wonder how many aircraft they do a year. Would be interesting to know.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice pics guys!

Love seeing "invasion stripes" on an OD C-47!

TO


----------



## evangilder (Mar 29, 2009)

Actually, D-Day Doll is a C-53 Skytrooper, but it did drop a stick of paratroopers over Normandy the night before the invasion, so it is a real veteran.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 29, 2009)

evangilder said:


> Actually, D-Day Doll is a C-53 Skytrooper, but it did drop a stick of paratroopers over Normandy the night before the invasion, so it is a real veteran.



Like I said, love "invasion stripes" stripes on a C-53.  

Glad to hear that Skytrooper is a combat veteran. Ain't many warbirds around that saw action, of any type, I don't think.

TO


----------



## evangilder (Mar 29, 2009)

Interestingly, the C-47s that are still around have at least some combat experience. The Estrella C-47 "Betty's Biscuit Bomber" was involved in Normandy and Market Garden. I don't know the provenance of the Palm Springs one, nor the new Camarillo one (both being former IAF Dakotas too). I am trying to find out about the Clay Lacy DC-3, there seems to be some mystery about it as well. It appears to be a former C-47 also, with a partial serial from another aircraft on the nose.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 29, 2009)

This geneseo 47 may have dropped the the Band of Brother guys according to their info


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 29, 2009)

From the 2008 Reading WW II Weekend Airshow....

TO


----------



## rochie (Mar 29, 2009)

these are from the yorkshire air museum at elvington


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 29, 2009)

Sweet pictures there guys!!!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 30, 2009)

Great shots guys thanks!


----------



## Orion_vp31 (Apr 1, 2009)

Yankee Airforce

Our Yankee Doodle Dandy Gallery


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 1, 2009)

Great shots guys! 8)


----------



## storm_eagle (May 1, 2009)

Yugoslav airforce 71214. ex44-76888,exKN586,ex7323, Displayed at the Museum of Yugoslav Aviation


----------



## storm_eagle (May 1, 2009)

United Airlines Douglas DC-3A-197 NC16070 - Evergreen Aviation Museum Oregon


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2009)

Estrella Warbird Museum just after they received their C-47. This is still in most of the IAF paint scheme.


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2009)

In October of last year, it didn't even look like the same airplane. Here it is with the restoration done by the Estrella volunteers.


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2009)

One more IAF bird, this one down at the Palm Springs Air Museum. I will be seeing this one again this weekend and will see if they have done any work on her.


----------



## Johnny Signor (May 26, 2010)

Does anyone of the forum or otherwise know of what unit a WW-2 USAAF C-47 was from that was rammed by a japanese aircraft and the C-47 lost part of it's upper middle fuselage area ? I have a zerox copy of this aircraft and the tail # and any markings that could ID it are not showing due to the angle of the photo, ther is a unit emblemon the nose area just aft of cockpit, this emblem I believe to be a Troop Carrier Sqd and it is a round background with an American Indian running with a tomahawk in one raised arm, he's wearing moccasins, a breechcloth and pants and has a headband with a feather in it.

I am trying very much to find out what Group?Squadron this C-47 was from, anyone who may know PLEASE contact me at my e mail, thank you !!!!!!
[email protected]


----------



## skeeter (Jun 3, 2010)

My very first plane ride was in 1958, I was seven years old at the time and lived on a farm in Kansas. We went to Wichita one Sunday. I went up with my mother in a DC-3 for a plane ride over the city. It did not last all that long but it was thrilling none the less. The thing I remember most after the fabulous view of the Arkansas River and surrounding area was my ears popping. No pressurization. What an odd sensation it was for a farm boy. One of the storied C-47s for me was one named the Argonia, which I am led to believe, took part in the Normandy Invasion.

Accompanying photo shows a model of the Argonia put out by the Franklin mint . . . I lived a mile outside of Argonia, Kansas on the farm I mentioned above.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 10, 2010)

Here something you don't see everyday... The world's largest weather vane.


----------



## ppopsie (Jun 11, 2010)

I believe this was a real DC-3. My only multi engine time for just 36 min. as co-pilot. A skydiving ship at Lake Elsinore in early 1982.


----------



## Tomahawk101 (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2010)

Did you ever hear of the Dc2 1/2?

It was a Dc2 with the right wing of a Dc3. Still flew..... quite some plane it is.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2010)

more tasks for the bird


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2010)

Something special..
B24 Lib shoot down a japanese Dc3.......cant get much stranger then that...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice one! The previous shots of the roller racks for para dropping supplies were interesting too. Must have got some rapid 'sticks' in with those.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 4, 2010)

..


----------



## Geedee (Jul 4, 2010)

.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2010)

Great pics Gary. Sad to see some of them rotting away like that. I wonder how many hours, and miles, they have collectively covered? I bet there's some history sitting in that little collection of metal!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 16, 2010)

.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice shots!


----------



## Pong (Jul 16, 2010)

I just remembered, aren't fuselages of DC-3s being turned into those ugly 'Planeboats'? Why are people turning these flying machines into floating vessels? 

Anyway, great shots of the Gooney Bird, for me the most beautiful twin engine passenger/cargo plane ever built.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2010)

Beaut shots Gary.


----------



## coastdef (Jul 18, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of a C-47 owned by the WWII Airborne Demonstration Team in Oklahoma. 





















Regards,

Andy


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 18, 2010)

Very nice work Andy!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2010)

Some planes have timeless beauty, this is one of them. Great pics fellas!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice shots! Liking that second one


----------



## Airframes (Jul 18, 2010)

Great pics, and the second one looks like an 'exit' shot. I notice the static line/bag is slightly shorter than that used in WW2, or is it a lack of strop extension?


----------



## coastdef (Jul 18, 2010)

The line is shorter; the deployment system we use has a pilot chute assist to get more clearance from the tail of the aircraft rather than using a longer line.

Here is a video from a camera mounted in front of the door showing the parachute deployment:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ig3ZyJK6YhA_

The second one does look like an exit shot, but it's just a unique angle from the chase plane.

Regards,

Andy




Airframes said:


> Great pics, and the second one looks like an 'exit' shot. I notice the static line/bag is slightly shorter than that used in WW2, or is it a lack of strop extension?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation Andy, and a great video. Wish I could come and do a couple of jumps with you, but, alas, I'm now riddled with Rheumatoid Arthritis, so no more getting my 'knees in the breeze'.


----------



## Johnny Signor (Aug 21, 2010)

Are there any C-47 historians out there that can Please help me with a C-47 unit emblem ??????
I have seen a photo of a damaged C-47 of WW-2 ,it had part of it's upper fuselage taken out by a proppellor of another C-47 above it , they were on a night training mission out of a Texas air base dirung the war and the C-47 inadvertantly nosed up into the prop of fellow C-47, What I am seriously trying to find out is the unit Group/Squadron this C-47 was with at the time.
It has a emblem on it's feuselage upper portion just past cockpit area of a Running American Indian wearing feather headband and breeches, mocassins and holding a tomahawk in raised arm, if anyone can shed some light as to the base/aicraft's unit and colors/ID of the emblem carried PLEASE contact me, thank you VERY much !!!!!!!
Johnny
[email protected]


----------

